#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-06
<andrejz> morning everyone!
<happyaron> andrejz: morning!
#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-07
<andrejz> Morning everyone!
<andrejz> I have posted a blog post about a simple solution which helped us to achieve better translation consistency
<andrejz> Please read it and comment on it :)
<TLE> link?
<andrejz> it's on ubuntu planet
<andrejz> TLE, what do you think?
<TLE> haven't looked yet, don't have time right now
<andrejz> ok, no prob
<andrejz> i would be really interested in your opinion once you have the time
<artnay> andrejz: did you commit fixed translations upstream? how active are the upstream translators in rosetta?
<artnay> in Finnish the gnome and kde translators are somewhat divided, both projects have their own "dictionary"
<andrejz> @artnay: gnome translations were already fixed in upstream
<andrejz> so no commit was required
<andrejz> we commited some stuff to debian, translation project, fedora and transifx
<artnay> cool. speaking of which, transifex's new policy sucks (no direct commits).
<andrejz> considering KDE, we haven't been cooperating much, mainly due to inactivity in their part. so we decided to leave KDE packages alone for the time being and concentrate on ubuntu / gnome
<andrejz> what kind of workflows do you use in finnish team artnay ? and how sucessful are they?
<artnay> andrejz: we have one main l10n site for Finnish FLOSS translations and then separate project pages
<artnay> they all include some sort of dictionary (wiki or static), discussion happens on IRCnet and Freenode (these two channels (networks) have been connected to each other via proxy)
<artnay> the work is mainly done (or should be done) in upstream, upstream translators are not really active on LP
<artnay> actually many upstream translators seem to loathe LP for many reasons
<artnay> hmm, what else could I tell? any questions?
<andrejz> well, how do you coordinate ? so all is done in upstream ?
<andrejz> how do you coordinate the terminology ? is it seperate per project ?
<artnay> some terms are separate
<artnay> and those are stated at project's own Finnish dictionary
<artnay> not all is done in upstream. lots of work is being done using LP and after some version of Ubuntu has been released, it takes some time to get feedback (if any). if the LP translators are ok with the work that has been done there, it will be commited back to upstream
<artnay> but there have been lots of discussion about msgmerges and how comments are lost etc.
<andrejz> sounds good. how many people are active translating in finnish?
<artnay> in general per project or LP?
<artnay> Finnish l10n LP team has 32 members and of those maybe like 5-6 are really active (have at least 100 karma from translations)
<artnay> only a few of us have thousands of karma from translations
<artnay> it's the same situation in upstream, 3-6 per project are doing translation work somewhat actively
<andrejz> in our case we worked a lot on promotion and new members so now there are around 24 people with karma above 100 (was 10 half a year ago) and 8 above 1000. But the problem is that there is almost no upstream to keep up with. Gnome is mostly done by the same people that in launchpad, and has 1 active only gnome member. And KDE has only 2 members and even they only contribute occasionally and are hardly manage to keep up with the change of string
<andrejz> s between releases. So it's sometimes difficult to coordinate, because there is nobody to coordinate with
<artnay> I could almost say the same
<artnay> and of course we also promote translations in our LoCo meetings
<andrejz> Debian is only 1 guy doing two jobs so he only has time to commit the packages we do in launchpad and maybe translate one or two small programs per year
<andrejz> what kind of meeting you have? on-line or in person=
<andrejz> ?
<andrejz> Is it a meeting like "let's plan stuff" or "let's chill out and discuss ubuntu and help anynone who comes by with an ubuntu install" ?
<artnay> andrejz: both and scheduled IRC meetings
<artnay> umh, I have to go. a meeting, will be back later.
<andrejz> sure, tyt
#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-09
<dpm> good morning all!
<andrejz> morning dpm
<dpm> hey andrejz :)
<andrejz> you read my article on the planet?
<dpm> andrejz, I've been away 3 days, so I haven't read the planet yet. do you have a direct link to it?
<andrejz> sure
<andrejz> http://slovenski-prevajalci.blogspot.com/2010/12/improving-translation-consistency-with.html
 * dpm reads :)
<artnay> hi all. just wanted to promote loco-directory as there are many languages which lack manpower: https://translations.launchpad.net/loco-directory/trunk/+pots/loco-directory
<dpm> hey artnay - good idea. Do you think you could send an e-mail to the ubuntu-translators list? That would give more visibility to it. In the meantime, I can microblog it and post it in our facebook page
<artnay> dpm: I'll do that later
<dpm> artnay, awesome, thanks!
<artnay> first I have to translate a few lines, 72 left ;)
<dpm> \o/
<andrejz> @artnay: currently i am translating ddtp_main so i have 14984 strings left :)
<artnay> andrejz: that's a lot of descriptions
<andrejz> well i am not doing it all the time, otherwise i would go insane ;). What is the most frustrating some strings are soooo long - like emacs plugins description which has about 100 lines or so
<andrejz> @dpm: i have read on the ubuntu planet that we can translate chromium - is that official already (because i haven't seen any official announcement)
<artnay> andrejz: many descriptions are written by the programmers, so even if they are translated, many people won't understand them :-)
<andrejz> possible, but it really bothers me descriptions in software center are in english
<artnay> there are some bug reports on LP such as "make descriptions understandable" etc.
<dpm> andrejz, where have you read it? I wrote the official announcement last week and I'm about to post it (I didn't do it yet because I was away)
<andrejz> http://asacasa.tumblr.com/post/2148396000/ubuntu-community-translations-for-chromium-browser
<TLE> dpm: good morning
<dpm> andrejz, bummer. I guess that spoiled the surprise ;) Let me see if I post the official announcement now.
<dpm> Thanks for pointing it out
<dpm> hey TLE, let me sort out the chromium announcement and then I'll take the langpack testing announcement. I haven't checked the PPA yet, but I saw the export on Sunday worked at least :)
<andrejz> i also saw it worked
<andrejz> so dpm, what do you think of the article ?
<dpm> andrejz, good work with the post. I'll be trying that myself. I've just reposted it to twitter/identi.ca and to the translators Facebook page :)
<dpm> We've got a common glossary in Catalan as well, I'll have to figure out how to extract the data and put it in a format that the FF extension understands
<andrejz> great! :)
<andrejz> do you know of any similar worklows ( i was hoping other translators would comment and give us some ideas how to further imrpove it)
<dpm> andrejz, I don't know of any similar ones. As far as I know, you are pioneering here :) - I'd suggest sending an e-mail to the list to share this with those who don't regularly follow the planet. That might spark the discussion there
<dpm> ok, now back to chromium
<andrejz> ok, will post the link on the mailing list and ask for feedback
<dpm> cool
<andrejz> posted
<TLE> dpm: ok
<andrejz> dpm, how often do trasnlation of chromium sync?
<andrejz> if i have a daily build in what time will i see the changes in translations ?
<dpm> andrejz, let me finish the announcement and then I can explain it in more detail (there is a Q+A section there where this is answered). (It's not a quick answer, that's why I prefer referring to the explanation I've written rather than answering here)
<dpm> then we can discuss
<andrejz> ok sure
<TLE> andrejz: just read your blog post from yesterday, interesting stuff
<andrejz> thank you. i hope someone else will find it usefull (that's why i posted it)
<andrejz> how do you handle this in danish team?
<TLE> yeah absolutely, we have a wordlist on a webpage, it is not as large as your dictionary but still, it should be simple to convert the format and use the FF extension
<andrejz> @TLE: yeah, we are dedicating a lot of effort to the wordlist and to it's promotion. We believe it's really important to have a consistent user experience
<TLE> andrejz: so do I, unfortunately the Danish team is ... well let's just say the people are way more willing to put a lot of effort into promoting their on view on how we should translate then making it consistent :(
<andrejz> well it's been similar here ... we know we won't be able to agree with everyone and get 100% consistency, but the further we get, the better
<andrejz> dpm i have seen the sketch on your blog so u don't need to explain
<dpm> andrejz, oh? where did you see it? (I'm about to press the "publish" button)
<andrejz> http://people.canonical.com/~dpm/Chromium-l10n-announce.html
<dpm> andrejz, ah, that one :) - ok, now it's official, you'll find more details here:
<dpm> http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2010/12/09/chromium-opens-to-community-translations-in-launchpad/
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> great
<dpm> I'm very excited about this. If you guys use twitter/identi.ca, don't forget to retweet/dent and tell everyone! http://twitter.com/#!/ubuntul10n/status/12833703831019520
<dpm> This will also be very helpful to raise awareness on the work translators do
<happyaron> dpm: so will these translations available on chromium.org?
<dpm> happyaron, have you read the Q+A section of the blog post?
<happyaron> dpm: yes, but you said not for google chrome
<happyaron> google chrome and chromium are not the same product :)
<dpm> happyaron, I know ;) - we're looking (the Chromium people are) into committing them to Chromium trunk. How and if the translations make it to the branches (the ones used for Chrome) is not clear yet, but as I said, most probably they will not make it into Chrome
<dpm> right now the important thing is to get translations, so that we can further road-test the infrastructure and show the great translations that can be done in LP
<happyaron> dpm: so it will be used in Chromium upstream, but not Google Chrome, am I right?
<andrejz> i think so happyaron
<happyaron> Sounds good enough.
<dpm> happyaron, yes. Chromium has got several branches: trunk + dev, beta, stable. We're looking at committing translations to Chromium trunk, but Chrome, which is built from the 3 branches, will most probably not include the translations. That is also why we make available only the chromium-browser template (there is one for chrome-browser, but we hide it)
<happyaron> dpm: will these translations being shipped to other branches along with the code are branched to dev/beta/stable and being reviewed by google's translation team?
<dpm> so far there haven't been any commits yet, so we'll see how translations from Launchpad come along first, and if we've got new languages as well. As a side-effect, this will help promoting the Launchpad Translators translation group, to which Chromium translations are assigned ;)
<happyaron> yes, :-) I think It will be a great impact for some language, though.
<dpm> happyaron, I don't think there is something such as a google translation team. AFAIK, Google gives translations to third parties (translation agencies) to translate. They don't do review of community translations
<happyaron> ah
<happyaron> see
<dpm> happyaron, and it's not sure if the translations will land in the other 3 branches yet. Right now we're talking about trunk only
<dpm> (as chrome is built from the 3 branches)
<happyaron> that will be good enough, for we are FOSS lovers :)
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> happyaron, did you see http://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2010/11/30/natty-translations-plans-i-translations-stories/ ? I think it would be great to hear from the Simplified Chinese team on how Ubuntu is used in your language. Do you think you or someone from your team could sign up for writing a translations article on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Stories ?
<dpm> This is a great opportunity to raise awareness on translations
<dpm> in general, and in everyone's team in particular
<happyaron> thanks, I will look into it, hopefully give you a feedback before next Monday :)
<dpm> happyaron, cool, thanks a lot!
<TLE> dpm: can we talk about lang packages now that the chromium translations dust has settled ;) ?
<dpm> TLE, hehe, yes, let's do that
<TLE> I guess we need to check that there are new packages in the ppa, get pitti to push to proposed (fast) and announce testing in the mailing list
<dpm> TLE, yeah, let me check.
<happyaron> Will this be a reason for making chromium default browser of Ubuntu? just like Adi replied on mailing list?
<dpm> happyaron, this is completely unrelated. This came from a conversation I had with someone from the Chromium project a couple of UDSs ago. Then fta picked up the implementation and basically did it all
<happyaron> see
<dpm> TLE, it seems that not all packages are built yet: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-langpack/+archive/ppa/+packages?field.name_filter=&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=maverick (look at language-pack-as). Let me talk with pitti
<dpm> ah, I've just read Adi's reply on the ML, nice one ;)
<TLE> dpm: aren't they all ok, or am I reading it wrong
<andrejz> so the language packs built od 4.12.2010 are the final ones to be updated ?
<dpm> TLE, I looked at the date and I saw the -as package containing a previous export. It might just be that there were no translation changes for -as and thus the package did not need to be rebuilt. I'm just checking this out with pitti on #ubuntu-desktop now, waiting for an answer
<dpm> andrejz, yeah, that's the plan
<andrejz> great :)
 * dpm goes for lunch, will check on pitti's answer when back
 * TLE goes on a friday bar restock mission, will check dpm's reply when I get back
<TLE> dpm: any word?
<TLE> dpm: leaving for home, will log back in later
<dpm> hey Yaron-Heb, I see the Ubuntu membership application went well? ;)
<dpm> hey TLE, I couldn't catch you before you went. Re: language packs, and in short: packages are now being copied to maverick-proposed, and pitti estimates that they will take ~10h to build. So I'll be checking that tonight and hopefully tomorrow we'll finally be able to send the announcement.
<TLE> dpm: ok
<Andre_Gondim> dpm, is it possible to download the lang pack for some version? Like download pt-br lang pack to lucid?
<Andre_Gondim> just to see if the bug reported is already ok
<dpm> hi Andre_Gondim. You can only get the full export with all languages: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/Exporting#Getting%20all%20translations However, perhaps an easier way is to download the source packages for a language, which will contain the source PO files. E.g.
<Andre_Gondim> dpm, that is perfect, thanks
<dpm> apt-get source language-pack-base-pt-br language-pack-pt-br language-pack-gnome-base-pt-br ... etc
<dpm> anyway, I need to go now. See you all tomorrow!
<Andre_Gondim> dpm, but if I am using natty, this isn't true to me, how do I know if is it lucid...
<andrejz> Hello !
<andrejz> Does anyone know why is this string untranslated in langugage selector - "System policy prevented setting default language." ?
<andrejz> I believe it's a problem with export of some files (Probably .policy files)
<andrejz> can anyone cofirm this in their own language?
<andrejz> i am trying to find appropriate bug in launchpad and subscribe to it
#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-10
<dpm> good morning all
<happyaron> morning, :)
<dpm> morning happyaron
<dpm> ok, it seems that the language packs are there, so let's do the call for testing!
<andrejz> morning
<dpm> hey andrejz
<andrejz> so now if we find mistakes are the langpackg going to be rebuilt?
<dpm> andrejz, if they are important ones, that's the idea, yes
<andrejz> so far i only have one minor one error inthe menu
<TLE> dpm: hey
<TLE> I was thinking, this might be a good oppotinuty to publish the calendar as well, but then you would need to decide if it is to be moved before
<TLE> it shouldn't take more than 5 minutes anyway, it's just about making the decision about the placement
<dpm> hey TLE, good idea. I've just updated the wiki page, and I'll do that too. Note that due to the delays in publishing the langpacks, I've moved the deadline for testing to the 17th this time round. In the future though, I'll make sure we can stick to the calendar dates
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
<TLE> dpm: ok, I'll update the google calendar, so testing deadline on friday 17th at what time? and when will they be pushed to updates?
<dpm> TLE, I've used the same time you proposed originally (14:00UTC). At that time I'll ask pitti to copy the ones on maverick-proposed for which people have provided a signoff to maverick-updates
<TLE> dpm: ok, he'll have time for that? I mean I don't know when he goes on weekend ;)
<dpm> TLE, afaik, it's a very simple process that will be run on Friday, so no need to run into the weekend. But let me check with him if he's in on that Friday :)
<dpm> i.e. the copy (or upload, I'm not sure) from -proposed to -maverick takes a matter of minutes to initiate
<TLE> ok, so if he is in, we could put in the calendar that the release will be like 3 hours after or something
<happyaron> dpm: Someone in our team told me most of untranslated strings are for Chromium OS, the templates seems to be not just for Chromium browser
<dpm> TLE, I can't remember off the top of my head how long it takes from the copy to -proposed to -updates to be initiated to complete, so perhaps we should just leave as it is, and watch it next week to see how it goes. I'd prefer perhaps not to be too specific until we road-test it the first time
<andrejz> @Happaron:  i have been translating it a bit and noticed some strings are indeed related to chromium OS
<dpm> In any case, I've updated the dates in the wiki calendar and moved the page one position up in the calendar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/MaverickLanguagePackUpdateSchedule
<dpm> happyaron, andrejz, so you get the benefit of getting Chromium OS translated as well :) (at least the browser part, afaik)
<happyaron> andrejz dpm: well should we notify the mainling list?
<andrejz> @dpm: I don't mind :). The more the merrier
<TLE> ahh ok, so you have just put in an conservative date for the release, good, I'll update the google calendar, 5 min
<happyaron> Ours are nearly completed overnight, it looks quite good :)
<andrejz> we decided to first review existing translations
<TLE> dpm: calendar updated
<happyaron> andrejz: well I think we'd better wait for actions on chromium.org after translations committed to upstream
<andrejz> @happyaron: how many members are in your team? you seem to move quite fast
<happyaron> andrejz: I don't know whether they'll merge Google Chrome's translations back to trunk
<happyaron> andrejz: around 45
<andrejz> now it makes sense ;)
<happyaron> chromium-browser's translation was backported from google chrome at least for Chinese, we don't know what will happen in chromium.org's trunk when there are conflicts between these two sources of translations.
<dpm> thanks TLE!
<dpm> happyaron, afaik, there are conditional translations. So the ones in chromium take precedence if they are present and you are running chromium, and the ones on google chrome take precedence if you're running chrome.
<dpm> happyaron, if you want to test this, you can run the daily PPA, where the strings will land after a couple of days
<happyaron> dpm: not understand, all of the templates will be shipt and the application choose which to use?
 * happyaron reboot
<dpm> happyaron, the templates for chromium/chrome are no normal gettext templates. They are XML-like and contain conditional clauses for translations, that's how the application can choose them. What you see in Launchpad is only the result of the conversion from Chromium -> Gettext, so you can't see the conditions anymore
<happyaron> dpm: ah, see
<askhl> Hi.  Where is upstream for grub?  I thought it was translationproject, but TP only has 270 strings.  Ubuntu has 460.
<askhl> And another question: The Chromium translations were recently opened.  A large fraction of the Chromium strings are already translated.  Where do these come from?
<askhl> Oh, wait.  The latter question is actually answered above - they appear to be from Chrome
<dpm> askhl, on the Q+A section of the announcement:
<dpm> "Why do we need community translations?
<dpm> Many of the translations already available in Chromium come from private translations originated in Chrome."
<askhl> dpm: right, thanks, sorry for not keeping up :)
<dpm> askhl, no worries :)
<dpm> askhl, as per grub, the upstream is the TP, afaik. Perhaps a bug in the statistics? Have you downloaded the upstream and downstream PO files and compared them?
<dpm> Or it could be that Ubuntu gets the strings from trunk and the TP only gets stable versions?
<dpm> These are the things that I can think of off the top of my head
<askhl> dpm: that could be the case.  It's just a bit strange that trunk has so many more strings.  I'll try downloading trunk to compare...
<dpm> askhl, cool, let me know how the investigation goes.
<andrejz> @askhl: i am also interested in that
<andrejz> also i know about 3 weeks ago TP had a broken .POT file
<andrejz> not sure if they fixed it yet
<askhl> andrejz: the current POT file on TP is legal.
<askhl> Trying to find out how to construct the pot file from source...
<askhl> It says there's a `po/grub.pot' make rule in the README, but none of the makefiles contain a rule named like that
<happyaron> askhl: check mkisofs domain on TP
<happyaron> askhl: and debconf template on debian.org
<TLE> dpm: How's it comming with the announcement?
<TLE> dpm: sorry, got to go, talk to you later
<TLE> (quit
<happyaron> Lots of people are now requesting the creation of lp-l10n-* teams, chromium is an attractive project and launchpad/ubuntu get promoted, :)
<happyaron> Good night everybody, :D
<dpm> :)
<dpm> hi Andre_Gondim, there seem to be some errors on the pt-br chromium translations. Do you think you could have a look at them? http://people.ubuntu.com/~fta/chromium/translations/trunk/converter-output.html
<Andre_Gondim> let me see
<dpm> is there anyone here from the German team? There are a couple of errors for German as well. If someone could have a look at them, that'd be great
<dpm> ^^
<dpm> they're all about translated placeholder variables, which shouldn't be translated
<Andre_Gondim> dpm, may you check it again?;)
<dpm> Andre_Gondim, ah, did you have the chance to fix them? Cool, thanks!
<Andre_Gondim> I think so :D
<dpm> great
<dpm> ok, have a fantastic weekend everyone!
<dpm> See you on Monday
#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-11
<andrejz> morning
#ubuntu-translators 2010-12-12
<udienz> hello all, i'm Mahyuddin Susanto. new ubuntu-id translator coordinator
#ubuntu-translators 2011-12-05
<artnay> morning all
<artnay> anyone aware of ubuntu tour's situation and especially its translation situation?
<artnay> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/ vs. https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tour/ doesn't match. so is the tour translatable and if yes, where is it hosted?
<sagaci> do translations need to go offline again when you do the precise openings?
<artnay> sagaci: I don't think so as the imports have been done (afaik)
<sagaci> righteo then
<artnay> dpm: hi
<artnay> dpm: is ubuntu tour translatable somewhere? http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/ I found https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-tour/ but it seems to be a different project.
<artnay> having that tour translated would be a huge thing on LoCo sites
<artnay> and as most of the strings are already translated, it shouldn't be much work
<dpm> artnay, we're working on making it translatable (the code needs to be more i18n-friendly), but I don't know the current status. I'll post an update on the mailing list as soon as I know more
<artnay> dpm: ok, having that translated for LTS would be great.
<kelemengabor> artnay: the precise import queue is currently stopped, copying the translations from oneiric is done
<kelemengabor> dpm: I guess it is okay to re-enable the imports now, is it?
<dpm> kelemengabor, yeah
<kelemengabor> okay, import queue is active
<dpm> cool
<kelemengabor> dpm: I see the there are still a lot of templates with 0 priority, is that priority setting project progressing?
<dpm> I haven't started yet
#ubuntu-translators 2011-12-06
<dpm> good morning all
<sagaci> hi
<dpm> hey :)
<andrejz> morning from me too :)
<kelemengabor> good morning
<kelemengabor> dpm: looks like we will hold the translation calls on Wednesdays: http://whenisgood.net/m53be8k/results/sg8tge
<dpm> kelemengabor, ok, cool, we've got a winner. Let's do Wed 16:00 UTC
<kelemengabor> I'll write a mail about it
<dpm> thanks kelemengabor \o/
<kelemengabor> dpm: I started to add content to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Meetings/Next - any comment? :)
<dpm> kelemengabor, looks good, thanks, just added an agenda item myself
<dpm> kelemengabor, you did a translation sprint and you didn't say anything? There you go -> http://www.facebook.com/ubuntu.translators :-)
<kelemengabor> :D
<kelemengabor> well, it was a very tiny sprint :(
<kelemengabor> only about 9 people came, and some stayed only for a short time... there were two IRL venues and online presence, I expected more
<dpm> you can do a lot with 9 people
<dpm> kelemengabor, next time let me know and we'll publish the announcement on the translators Facebook/g+ pages and the tweeter/identi.ca feeds, which should help you getting more visibility
<dpm> in any case, good work!
<kelemengabor> dpm: it was submitted to the team ML, to the Hungarian inter-project ML, ubuntu.hu, kde.hu - even on hup.hu, which is the most visible OS site
<kelemengabor> so I guess every possible contributor could see it
<kelemengabor> the main problem could be that the university exam season is starting these days :(
<dpm> kelemengabor, cool. Yeah, I was just saying that some other channels in addition to your good coverage can also help
<dpm> oh, I see
<dpm> kelemengabor, I haven't had a look at how the new checkbox test descriptions are in Precise. Are they any better now, or are they still in text files?
<kelemengabor> they are better, but still plaintext files
<dpm> :/
<kelemengabor> looks like this now: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kelemeng/pix/checkbox-precise.png
<TLE> hey guys
<TLE> do you know, just on the top of your head, if there has ever been made a bug report on the bad hyphenation in Unity?
<dpm> TLE, I seem to remember there is one, but I'm telling you from memory, I haven't got a bug number
<TLE> dpm: Ok, I'll start looking for it
<TLE> The specific problem I have is this: http://dcwww.fysik.dtu.dk/~knielsen/files/unity-problem.png
<TLE> So for these headlines apparently it just cuts of the word when there isn't room for anything more
<trijntje> TLE: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/840470
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 840470 in unity (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "translated catogory names to wide for dash (affects: 2) (heat: 13)" [Medium,Triaged]
<TLE> ahh thanks trijntje I actually couldn't find it
<TLE> ahh, this is actually still in tht buttons on the left, and not in the center part, so maybe I should make a seperate bug
<trijntje> TLE: yeah, I think that bug is slightly different
<trijntje> however, from what I've heard they will remove that screen form unity, because it confuses users
<TLE> and also the proposed solution. In stead of changing button sizes or fonts, I would propose letting the translator decide where the word should be devided
<TLE> ahh ok, oh well, I'll make a bugreport anyway, then they have and can do with it what they want
<kelemengabor> TLE: maybe bug #732261 is what you are looking for?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 732261 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) (and 5 other projects) "Long strings are not displayed properly in Dash (l10n) (affects: 8) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/732261
<TLE> kelemengabor: this is the same problem but a different behavior, wierd
<TLE> in my Unity it does the same thing, but it no longer shows the ... in the next line
<iceroot> i hope this procedure is ok because i dont know the needed steps https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/900770
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 900770 in apt (Ubuntu) "Typo in the german apt-get manpage (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<dpm> iceroot, that's fine. I've subscribed the Ubuntu German translation team to the bug, so that they are aware and can provide more info if necessary
<iceroot> dpm: ah ok i choosed "ubuntu german loco" which seems something different
<dpm> iceroot, that would have probably reached them too, but it's best to subscribe the translation team directly
<iceroot> dpm: what is the difference? or what is a loco team?
<andrejz> loco team is more general
<andrejz> loco team does things like translation, promotion, local web page, events, ....
<iceroot> more general like "just" german members?
<andrejz> translation team is subgroup of a loco
<iceroot> ah ok
<dpm> iceroot, 'loco' is a short form of 'local community' team
<dpm> which might have subgroups, for different activities, as Andrej is mentioning
<iceroot> andrejz: dpm ok thank you for the info and the help
<andrejz> dpm i have a short question. Do you happen to know if user gets karma for uploading translations to launchpad?
<dpm> iceroot, no worries :) in general, translations bugs should be filed against the ubuntu-translations project, and then we take care of assigning them - but man pages are a bit of a special case, as we cannot translate them in Launchpad for technical reasons. In short, you did the right thing
<iceroot> yes because of "manpage" i did that step, normally i am doing the translation directly in launchpad
<dpm> andrejz, I seem to remember they do, but I'm not 100% certain. Would you mind asking on #launchpad to be sure?
<andrejz> ok
<iceroot> but because its also a upstreambug i guess launchpad-translation would be wrong (if it was not a manpage)
<dpm> yes
#ubuntu-translators 2011-12-07
<iceroot> is this still valid? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/Exporting#Full (getting all translations for a release) because https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise has 404
<dpm> good morning all
<sagaci> hi, so is precise opening today sometime or is it happening later on
<dpm> sagaci, don't worry, we'll open translations soon :)
<sagaci> heh, I just want to get them done in time for 12.04
<andrejz> hello dpm! i will be a few (<5 minutes) late
<dpm> andrejz, no worries, thanks for the heads up
<kelemengabor> re
<dpm> hi kelemengabor, all set for the call?
<dpm> let's wait a few mins for TLE to turn up, andrejz also said he might be a few minutes late
<kelemengabor> mostly :)
<dpm> ok :)
<andrejz> ok i am here
<dpm> ok, just a sec, let me start the hang out, even if TLE is not there yet
<dpm> ok, there we go :)
<dpm> TLE, all set?
<TLE> hey guys, sorry, I'll be in in a minute, you guys go ahead
<kelemengabor> I'm here too
<dpm> TLE, no worries, kelemengabor, andrejz, hangout started
<dpm> kelemengabor, andrejz, TLE, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Meetings/Next
<andrejz> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ak3RvMevQNNMdFV6eDV1U29Ea3JpUUQ2SkNKTUNYZHc&hl=en_US
<dpm> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+imports?field.filter_status=NEEDS_REVIEW&field.filter_extension=pot&batch=300
<TLE> hey guys, I'm in, but only listening, I'll have the mic problem fixed for next time
<andrejz> ok, TLE
<kelemengabor> andrejz: also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/835929 about gcc templates
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 835929 in ubuntu-translations "Gcc template names (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Medium,Triaged]
<dpm> doko
<dpm> #ubuntu-devel
<TLE> yes
<TLE> appearent microphones evaporate at room temperature
<kelemengabor> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/473830
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 473830 in cups (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "The cups-common binary package should not install PO files (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<kelemengabor> andrejz: there was one thing I did not understood during the call: why is it important to ask upstream projects about enabling translations for Universe packages? I mean, we dont ask for permission in the case of Main packages, why is Universe different?
<andrejz> hm good point. i guess the main idea is to let them know so they can use them
<kelemengabor> that't the responsibility of the individual Ubuntu translation teams and the upstream translator of the given language, usually...
<andrejz> true, but the idea was to make it easier
<kelemengabor> for example, as an upstream translator I'd be certainly upset if the maintainer would use the translation made by $distributions translators without asking me
<kelemengabor> okay, but we cannot make it much easier compared to other modules
<kelemengabor> and we do not even notify anyone else either
<dpm>  The meeting notes. I'll circulate them on the mailing list too:
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Meetings/2011-12-07
#ubuntu-translators 2011-12-08
<Juayz> Hello
<Juayz> is there statistics on how long it takes and how many people it takes to translate ubuntu into a new language?
<Juayz> based on history with other languages.
<sagaci> english-based language with <10 contributors, around a year
<owenll> Is anyone able to explain how I translate words with an underscore in Gnome? eg  S_uspend    Co_mmand:    SESSION_NAME      _Remember Currently Running Application
#ubuntu-translators 2012-12-07
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> I just wanted to quickly thank everyone who helped out with https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-packaging-guide/ so far!
<dholbach> it's clear that it's probably harder to translate than other pieces of documentation, but it's much much appreciated
#ubuntu-translators 2015-12-02
<eyfour> Hi, everybody. Is this string intended as a gerund or a present participle? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+pots/ubuntu-release-upgrader/nb/+translate?show=untranslated
<eyfour> That is, does it mean "upgrading to Ubuntu 16.04 is done by [etc]", or "ubuntu is now being upgraded to 16.04"?
